# Any Naturists on site?



## Gromit801 (Sep 2, 2012)

Just wondering who else might be a naturist on the site.  Whenever my wife and I are at one of our favorite beaches, lakes, etc, we always take some photo gear with us.  Not for nudes, but where we go usually has spectacular scenery.  Again, not the nudes, lol.


----------



## Jaemie (Sep 2, 2012)

+1

Although, I dislike labels and have no strong ideological basis for clothes vs. no clothes. It's just how I was raised and how I feel most comfortable. Wheeee...!


----------



## Kazooie (Sep 2, 2012)

I always wear pants (no shorts), long-sleeved shirts, and a jacket, except for when I am painting or want to be shirtless.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 2, 2012)

I don't dislike most of the world enough to subject them to me as a naturist.


----------



## Jaemie (Sep 2, 2012)

tirediron said:


> I don't dislike most of the world enough to subject them to me as a naturist.



hehe..

Five minutes nude in the company of naturists would probably change your perspective 180 degrees. You should try it. Naturism is all about body acceptance.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Sep 2, 2012)

I dont mind people who do it where it is acceptable to do so.  After all we all have to make an individual statement and buck convention in some way or another and if running around with no clothing on with other people at BBQ's located at private beaches fills that bill then rock on.  Definitely not for me though but more power to all the nudists in the world.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 2, 2012)

Completely disregarding the fact that my body is the reason that clothes were invented, what I don't get is:  Where the hell do you put your smokes & wallet??????


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Sep 2, 2012)

Animaniac888 said:


> I'm more than annoyed by people that think being nude is not acceptable. Clothes were invented for warmth, not to hide your manbits/womanbits. TBH clothes are totally unnecessary except in winter. The world should convert to that philosophy. It'd feel more free.
> 
> Plus you get to see all the hot girls in your class naked.




Actually not an accurate statement I spent over 10 years working in really hot dry climates and you want clothing all over your body. Dying of heat exposure due to a lack of a proper clothing is just as common in arid environments as it is in cold environments. Very possibly more so due to the fact people think that it is a good idea to shed an article of clothing to "cool off" there is a reason that Bedouin cultures all over the world adopted layers of light loosely fitted clothing that allowed air to circulate around your body while keeping perspiration evaporation to minimum. 

Clothing was invented to keep you cool every bit as much as it was to keep you warm.


----------



## Gromit801 (Sep 2, 2012)

Well, as the nudist credo says:  Unclothed when possible, clothed when necessary.  Even naturists/nudists wear clothing when it is prudent to do so.  Protection from the sun, the cold, insects, closed minded people, whatever.

What tends to surprise people, is that except for some snapshots that simply document our lives, I don't do any photography of nudes.  I'm more of a nature and photojournalism shooter.

If anyone is interested though, check out MeetUp.com, and you might have a laid back naturist group without the high falootin national club connections.


----------



## Gromit801 (Sep 2, 2012)

tirediron said:


> Completely disregarding the fact that my body is the reason that clothes were invented, what I don't get is:  Where the hell do you put your smokes & wallet??????



Fanny pack, back pack, beach bag.


----------



## Gromit801 (Sep 13, 2012)

This is a great little Indie flick.


----------



## Gromit801 (Oct 6, 2012)

Just got back from a week at Terra Cotta Inn in Palm Springs. What a great place! From about 15 minutes after we got there, to about 15 minutes before we left, never had a stitch on.

Just 17 rooms, no kids, salt water heated pool, hot tub, massage available (Becky had a hot rock massage), a pretty decent free breakfast, and at 4pm the owner comes around to everyone with a big basket of strawberries, and a choice of red or white wine.

The ONLY thing I hated, was being in the L.A. TV market. I couldn't watch the A's sweep the Rangers.


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 6, 2012)

we used to have naked pool parties all the time. lots of friends over.  big house, big pool with a water slide, big jacuzzi. lots of fun. naked is the only way to party!


----------



## charlie76 (Oct 6, 2012)

tirediron said:
			
		

> I don't dislike most of the world enough to subject them to me as a naturist.



LOL!!!!!


----------



## Gromit801 (Jan 4, 2013)

Just got approved for a house we are buying.  Plan to have a naturist house warming.  Any takers?  CA Central Valley.


----------



## runnah (Jan 4, 2013)

My climate makes naturalism a very risky lifestyle, maybe if I move to warmer climates.


----------



## Gromit801 (Jan 4, 2013)

There's quite a few naturist groups in New England.


----------



## invisible (Jan 4, 2013)

I shoot in the nude but I do wear a balaclava in the winter  frozen ears can be a nag.


----------



## Tuffythepug (Jan 4, 2013)

Gromit801 said:


> Just got approved for a house we are buying.  Plan to have a naturist house warming.  Any takers?  CA Central Valley.




Where ?   Fresno ?


----------



## Gromit801 (Jan 10, 2013)

Tuffythepug said:


> Gromit801 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got approved for a house we are buying.  Plan to have a naturist house warming.  Any takers?  CA Central Valley.
> ...




South West Stockton


----------



## skieur (Jan 14, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Completely disregarding the fact that my body is the reason that clothes were invented, what I don't get is:  Where the hell do you put your smokes & wallet??????



Perhaps more important where do you keep your keys...to your clothes locker, car, house, hotel room etc.?????


----------



## gsgary (Jan 14, 2013)

When ive got the 1d and 300f2.8L round my neck the girls dont know which CANNON to look at


----------



## Mully (Jan 14, 2013)

LOL I guess for the naturalists there is nothing like schlonging around the BBQ


----------



## gsgary (Jan 14, 2013)

Mully said:


> LOL I guess for the naturalists there is nothing like schlonging around the BBQ



You would have to be very careful of stray sparks


----------



## runnah (Jan 14, 2013)

gsgary said:


> Mully said:
> 
> 
> > LOL I guess for the naturalists there is nothing like schlonging around the BBQ
> ...



Never cook bacon in the nude.


----------



## Tee (Jan 14, 2013)

Q: Who's the most popular guy at a naturist gathering?

A: The one who can carry a cup of coffee in each hand and a dozen donuts.


----------



## 412 Burgh (Jan 14, 2013)

Animaniac888 said:


> I'm more than annoyed by people that think being nude is not acceptable. Clothes were invented for warmth, not to hide your manbits/womanbits. *TBH clothes are totally unnecessary except in winter*. The world should convert to that philosophy. It'd feel more free.
> 
> Plus you get to see all the hot girls in your class naked.



I do believe clothes are a safety thing too. Could you imagine working somewhere very dangerous and your man parts just hanging around.


----------



## Mully (Jan 14, 2013)

runnah said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Mully said:
> ...



Mishele would like it !!


----------



## mishele (Jan 14, 2013)

Mully said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...


----------



## amolitor (Jan 14, 2013)

That bacon isn't wearing any clothes. Reported as NSFW rules violation.


----------



## runnah (Jan 14, 2013)

Hot candle wax on the chest? Sure. Searing drops of pig fat on my wedding tackle is where I draw the line.


----------



## mishele (Jan 15, 2013)

runnah said:


> Hot candle wax on the chest? Sure. Searing drops of pig fat on my wedding tackle is where I draw the line.



No fun!!


----------



## Gromit801 (May 6, 2014)

Le Bump


----------



## mishele (May 6, 2014)

You're living life and I love it!! Good for you!


----------



## Gromit801 (Sep 18, 2015)

We did the Portland World Naked Bike Ride.  Simply amazing, most joyous thing we've done after our wedding.  10,100 riders.

gromit8011


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 18, 2015)

Oh my...

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 19, 2015)

Link is *not* SFW before anyone clicks. Just a heads up if it isn't already obvious lol


----------

